# I am open to suggestions on next projects !



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Bought some stuff at the recent 4/19 HO-LI "Beers" show for my next set of projects (Chassis's fom Buds HO, Junk body's etc) added to my own resincast & leftover HO detritus from other projects like my motorized Mini-Lindys, etc.:wave:While I have the final word ,any input appreciated !


Neal:dude:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

1scalevolvo said:


> Bought some stuff at the recent 4/19 HO-LI "Beers" show for my next set of projects (Chassis's fom Buds HO, Junk body's etc) added to my own resincast & leftover HO detritus from other projects like my motorized Mini-Lindys, etc.:wave:While I have the final word ,any input appreciated !
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


Anything will look good on my desk..lol....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You mean you're caught up???? Stuff I bought last week won't be on the table for at least 90 days!!! Oh my God!!! I'm as bad as AW!!!! Aaaaaaaaaahh!!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Please send all items to me for a more detailed examinination. Then I can return the parts with a glossy, multi-page Power Point presentation. It should only take me about 6 months...:jest:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

resinmonger said:


> Please send all items to me for a more detailed examinination. Then I can return the parts with a glossy, multi-page Power Point presentation. It should only take me about 6 months...:jest:


You must work for the government !



Neal:dude:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

1scalevolvo said:


> You must work for the government !
> 
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


Sorry Neal, it's worse than you think. I work in the aerospace industry on guvment projects. If I worked for the guvment, I would have the dogie and ponie presentation done way faster, like 5 months, three weeks and five days. :jest:

Hutt :freak::drunk::freak::dude:


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

resinmonger said:


> Sorry Neal, it's worse than you think. I work in the aerospace industry on guvment projects. If I worked for the guvment, I would have the dogie and ponie presentation done way faster, like 5 months, three weeks and five days. :jest:
> 
> Hutt :freak::drunk::freak::dude:



Funny to see that some jokes are universaly understandable


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*rip those heads right off....horrorclix is the way to go!!!*

Neal,

All I saw was the same box of plastic guns that I have...Load them things up and start shooting! Oooooooooooh yeah camo and guns baby!!

Hey since you already have the spare tire missing...Hmmmmmmmmmm cut an AFX barrel in half and put Bio Hazzard wast decals on that or a keg.

It is cool that you are asking the board for advice. I have done this before and it made for some fun builds...just go with the flow man. What ever you build it will be kewl as always.

Bob...the Broncos are just asking for new funky heads...zilla


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hutt,
You're a rocket scientist?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

bumpercar88 said:


> Hutt,
> You're a rocket scientist?


No, mesa just a mechanical engineer working on airplanes. Mesa not bomb bad scientist and don't get to play with rockets. Rockets be to fastie fastie for the Hutt. Mesa do get to work on the C-17 transport that air dropped the SEALs that dropped the pirates. Mesa happy wid dat.

:freak::drunk::hat::dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Progress so far...........*

Progress so far...........

Installed a "Tail Gate" ,rear floor,back seats & scribed in some door lines on the side. Also installed & painted Front bumper/grill that I resincast from a clay mold.


Neal:dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

1scalevolvo said:


> You must work for the government !
> 
> 
> 
> Neal:dude:


When i was reading it, I was thinking CONTRACTOR. :devil: then I saw Hutt's post. 

Knew it. :lol: 

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*I'm Baaaack !*

Finally got the ol' PC to a resemblance of functionality ! Any how finally completed one of my Ford "Baja" projects & am near completing another (Its actually a rebuild of a previously done project-still have to do some resincast copying of some military hardware to complete it).It has a brown top copied off the VW Thing & new fabricated interior ,custom roll bar & tailgate from plastruct.Lots of dremelation too ! Runs on AW Xtraction/AFX chassis.

Neal:dude:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ok, Now that is just plain ol baaaaad! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

With all those threes, can't believe you didn't keep one.  rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Old Broncos are fun...*

Neal,

4 X 4 dirt hole here we come! Love the small detals added. 

Bob...top down or up thiese look great...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great looking new project. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking good Neal!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hey Neal... If ya got more left overs...*

I see ANOTHER vehicle and comfortable seating for 5 adult Volcanologists on the go!! That's what those silver suited fellers look like they're up to dontcha think??  nd


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> I see ANOTHER vehicle and comfortable seating for 5 adult Volcanologists on the go!! That's what those silver suited fellers look like they're up to dontcha think??  nd


As of now I have 2-3 "Leftovers" The car that you posted is the beginning of the recently completed grey car w/brown AFX Thing top.The Volcanologist concept is interesting.Perhaps with the old Aurora "Corkscrew" Spiral track & Paper mache' Volcano we can make a "Joe & the Volcano" set.


Neal:dude:

:jest:" Your just jealous 'cause the voices only speak to me...& they don't even wanna know you ! " :tongue:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

This is my next "Baja Buggy" that is now complete. It was previously posted in the middle of reconstruction from a previous project.Runs on Aurora AFX MT chassis with customised hubs that were resincast from one of my military kits.Notice the folded down windsheild & custom rollbar.These military kits are great for "Road Warrior" customising !

Neal:dude:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=83323&d=1242868779


----------

